

The State of Mexican Venture Capital - dennisvdheijden
http://www.dennisvanderheijden.com/the-state-of-mexican-venture-capital/

======
ememorato
As you have well mentioned, Mexico's entrepreneurship and startup investment
scene is in its infancy. A notable barrier between this current state and a
more mature ecosystem where capital is flowing in and out of innovative new
companies is that we have yet to see big exits "coming out of Mexican soil",
as you mentioned to Dave McClure in the comment section. It is something I
believe we need to really work hard on, and not as individuals but as a
Mexican community. Those of us involved in this line of work know how critical
it is to much of our collective success for a Mexican startup to beef up,
grow, expand and then be either acquired or go public in the near future.
Which is also why I get frustrated when non-constructive criticism, rivalries,
egos or lack of collaboration hinder us from getting closer to achieving this
critical milestone. Investors are not stupid; they have money for a reason.
They are also market-oriented people who are interested to a lesser or greater
extent in making a profit. Give them a big profit resulting from a Mexico
company, and capital will flood our scene and become abundantly available.
Then again, it is a task we should ALL, as individual parts of this growing
Mexican community, take to our hearts and one worthy of our serious
commitment.

